# Depth Charger Aqua Rod



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

One of the new kits from round 2, I based the colors on an old G.I. Joe from the 60's. It was a white diving suit, with a brass diving helmet.
Hope you like it.
Russell


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

That's pretty cool looking. Not sure why I never was interested in these kits as I am with the Deal kits.
Chris


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Cool build you got there!:thumbsup::thumbsup: I want one of these but haven't found it in any of the local hobby stores. May have to order it online along with the Bathtub Buggy.


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Looks good. I'm starting to really like these wacky cars.

Rob


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

robster94gt said:


> Looks good. I'm starting to really like these wacky cars.
> 
> Rob


I know what you mean, when I was a kid, i pretty much stuck to drag and muscle, but now I mostly build show rods. They are always fun and interesting.
Russell


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...very nice build! I love the funky, wacky, show rod kits. Just waiting for the UPS man to deliver my Aqua Rod.


----------

